# Hvoslef's Piano Concerto



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

[video]http://www.nrk.no/nett-tv/klipp/725828/[/video]

I don't know if anyone can play this clip outside of this country, but I'll give it a try.

Watch this in its entirety: The Piano Concerto written by the norwegian composer Ketil Hvoslef in 1993.
He describes it as an echo concerto, and he has an intensely personal musical language, with a lot of tensions and bold rhythms. Some parts remind me of Messiaen's _Turangalîla Symphony_. (But with much smaller forces.)

It's one of my favourite concertos. I'll share it, and I hope you will enjoy it as well (if you have modern ears).


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

I was at a performance of this concerto by Leif Ove Andsnes in the opera in Oslo. Was a nice concert.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Krisena said:


> I was at a performance of this concerto by Leif Ove Andsnes in the opera in Oslo. Was a nice concert.


Mr. Andsnes is a pianist possessing, skill, imagination and judgement. But he needs considerable help from an orchestra to perform a concerto. 

The link provided by _@berghansson_ requires a plug-in I am reluctant to activate. Do either of you know if Andsnes has recorded the work?


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't believe the concerto has ever been recorded  It should!


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

Hehe, you're right. He played with the Norwegian Chamber Orchestra. To say they, too, possess some skill is an understatement.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

berghansson said:


> I don't believe the concerto has ever been recorded  It should!


There is, I think, a lot of music from the countries north of the Baltic, from the Classical period onward, that ought to be performed elsewhere, and recorded. [Damn, that is a long sentence - with a lot of commas.] Bis and Finlandia have done some good, but there is much more to be done.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm actually not a fan of andsnes, i really don't like most of his playin. But this was alright


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ravndal said:


> I'm actually not a fan of andsnes, i really don't like most of his playin. But this was alright


I suppose Mustonen is my favorite pianist from above the Baltic. But in music new to me I need to hear a 'central' interpretation before hearing his; he can be, ah, _imaginative_.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

One of the reasons i think he is overrated is this:

Listen to his version of "Arietta", by Grieg. 




And now listen to another norwegian musician, same piece: 




Andsnes plays the piece like a machine, and it's not romantic at all.

OT: Great concert. Just finished hearing it.


----------

